# For Anne of Green Gables Fans



## Rebbetzin (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I want to live there! We had such a good time! 
We took tons of photos and it is hard to decide which ones to 
put up here.  In the near future, Jenn and I will make a book of 
our trip and I will post a link so all of you can see wonderful PEI!!

Here we are in front of the Bed and Breakfast where we stayed.







It was so pretty there! Here is a "still life' from the livingroom 
where they have tea or lemonade and cookies at night for the 
guests to get aquainted with each other.






We were just a few minutes walk from the beach.






It was so fun to  walk along the beach at night
and put our toes in the water.





This is a great sunset on Canvendish Beach!






And this is over looking a sunset from the air.






We visited many "Anne" and L.M. Mongomery sites.
We had such a good time!! We laughed like idiots the 
night we took this photo. 





And so far... this is my favorite photo of my daughter 
from the trip. She is in Balsam Hollow at Avonlea Village.





Here we are all dressed up in a Carriage. 





This too was from Avonlea Village. They have a shoppe 
where you can put on costumes,use different backgrounds
and there is an emplyoee there to take your photos with 
your own camera. 

Here I am prtending to sip some tea.





It was a dream vacation!!






But now it is back to reality.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful photos, I loved looking at them.  What State were you in?  My daughter just called me from Asheville, NC where it's 75 degrees!!

Don't forget to post some more photos!!  Show cool green pics.  We are at 104 here today.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 23, 2012)

That looks like a wonderful place. I'm glad you enjoyed your vacation!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 23, 2012)

Love it!  And oh was I an Anne Fan!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 23, 2012)

beautiful pictures I am glad you had a good time


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jul 24, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> What State were you in?  My daughter just called me from Asheville, NC where it's 75 degrees!!
> 
> Don't forget to post some more photos!!  Show cool green pics.  We are at 104 here today.
> 
> DonnaBelle


I was in Canada.. Prince Edward Island, Canada.  Off the Eastern coast of Canada.  It was sooooooooooo nice there!!  I hated to come back to the desert!!


----------

